# William Willis on Secession ministers upholding the Westminster Standards and the descending obligation of the covenants



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 6, 2020)

The [ministerial] candidate who is not ready to swear in truth, judgment, and in righteousness, that he believes the whole doctrine contained in our Confession of Faith, and Catechisms, to be founded upon the word of God, cannot be received by us into the holy ministry, without a most sinful violation of our ordination vows and engagements. He must also declare that he believes the binding obligation of our solemn covenants upon posterity. …

We impose our Formula upon no man; but we must endeavour, in the strength of promised grace, to be faithful to our glorious Master, and to all with whom we are connected in church-fellowship. We are commanded to commit the things of God to faithful men, who shall be able to teach others also. It is not tyranny to exclude from the holy ministry candidates who do not believe all the truths contained in the sacred oracles. Such persons will shun to make known the whole counsel of God to perishing sinners.

For the reference, see William Willis on Secession ministers upholding the Westminster Standards and the descending obligation of the covenants.

N.B. William Willis was the father of the Free Church of Scotland's Michael Willis, who was also an important figure in the history of Canadian Presbyterianism.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------

